# Man kicked off plane and arrested for saggy PJ bottoms



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh dear...


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

If it had been Air China rather than US Airways, it would have been a different story.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Bit harsh. 

Perhaps they should just fly the damn plane...


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

While I do think that it was an overreaction to remove the guy from the plane - I do detest this trend among some of the young to wear their pants well below their waist and show their boxers. They call it "saggin'." I call it repellent. You've seen pics of baboons eh? I've seen stories in local media about teens being told to pull their pants up or they'll be cited for indecent exposure. Hopefully this is a fad that will pass quickly.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Regillus said:


> Hopefully this is a fad that will pass quickly.


 How quick is 10 years and counting, not that that's a good thing. Where've you been?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

I read it differently. He was asked to pull up his pants after boarding and he refused. He was asked to leave the plane and he refused. He was arrested for trespassing. The saggy pants and the trespassing charge are unrelated. The Captain of a plane (or a business owner, or homeowner) can order someone off their property or property under their control for any reason. Refusal to leave is trespassing. Simple. Any legal issues should be taken up after that in civil court.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, Deschon was certainly well rehearsed for his TV interview! Though I doubt that he was that laid back during the on-board confrontations. Claims he wants to be a role model for the kids in his neighborhood...I'll just bet he is all of that and a box of damn rocks, most of which are in his head!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe he should've just worn jeans?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

"Flying while Black"

:teacha:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Regillus said:


> While I do think that it was an overreaction to remove the guy from the plane - I do detest this trend among some of the young to wear their pants well below their waist and show their boxers. They call it "saggin'." I call it repellent. You've seen pics of baboons eh? I've seen stories in local media about teens being told to pull their pants up or they'll be cited for indecent exposure. Hopefully this is a fad that will pass quickly.


 Oh, I think it looks weird too -- both pyjama bottoms in public and sagging -- but this wasn't creating a serious problem. They should have just left him alone to look like a doofus if they wanted.

U.S. Airways has been letting an elderly man on board who wears women's underwear with no trousers... how's that for double standards.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> U.S. Airways has been letting an elderly man on board who wears women's underwear with no trousers... how's that for double standards.


Actually, that appears to me to be an example of deminishing standards.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

How so?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Jovan said:


> U.S. Airways has been letting an elderly man on board who wears women's underwear with no trousers.


And you know this how?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> How so?


When one excuses Droopy Drawers because of the actions of Granny Tranny, standards are deminished.

When neither Granny Tranny or Droopy Drawers are permitted to board, standards, as well as respect for the remaining passangers, is elevated.

:teacha:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So while we're at it, let's not let the overweight women who wear two sizes too small and pour out of their clothes on board. Or the people who have t-shirts that declare different political views than your own. Seriously... you don't let _him_ on board, you'd better be prepared to do the same with a lot of other people.

Listen, I think anyone with sagging britches looks stupid, but it's his right to look like a doofus as long as it DOESN'T INTERFERE WITH THE OPERATION OF THE PLANE. This is a case where you whisper to the flight attendant, "Oh, fashion these days," not drag the guy off your plane and have him arrested to "make a point" and "uphold standards." Oh, sure, the captain can do it. It doesn't mean he should. US Airways just created a PR disaster by standing by the captain and crew's behaviour.



Peak and Pine said:


> And you know this how?


 Another article about this mentioned it. He's pretty infamous. There are several pictures of this character on the internet.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> So while we're at it, let's not let the overweight women who wear two sizes too small and pour out of their clothes on board. Or the people who have t-shirts that declare different political views than your own.


I knew you'd come around!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, go ahead and quote me out of context. Keeping it classy as usual.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

This might be the answer! Replace TSA with Fashion Police - it would probably be 10 times MORE effective! And make travel a pleasure again!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Last year when flying from one European city to another, a man got on the plane and sat across from me wearing a slightly frayed pair of jeans with paint splattered all over them. At the time I wondered to myself why someone would dress that way on an airplane. Later I found out that paint splattered jeans are the latest fashion item and can be very pricey. Thankfully, dressing trad has kept me blind to all of these new fashion trends. :icon_smile:

Could wearing pajama bottoms be a new trend?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Andy said:


> This might be the answer! Replace TSA with Fashion Police - it would probably be 10 times MORE effective! And make travel a pleasure again!


That would keep out the riff-raff!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan,I see it all the time,teens are wearing sagging pj's and sneakers,must be the new fad of the decade.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess it must be the comfortable look.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
How he was wearing, what he was wearing, is not the issue. Deschon was ejected from the flight because he failed to follow the instructions of the aircrew/flight staff..."PULL UP YOUR PANTS, FOOL!" A justifiable end to his flight, methinks! (?) Seriously, which of you would want to be the first to reoccupy a seat, besotted by Deschon's sweat/urine stained underwear?


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> How quick is 10 years and counting, not that that's a good thing. Where've you been?


LOL - My good man; being 53 I don't socialize with teenagers and twenty-somethings and I normally get up at 0600 and don't get home until 2100-ish and I'm around adults all day at work so I have no idea what the teeners are doing these days.:wink2:


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Personally, I think it was a dumb thing for US Airways to hold up a whole plane full of passengers for. With all the annoyances of flying nowadays, if I had a choice between one more delay and sitting near some guy wearing his pants just like I see on the boardwalk every day, I think they should just worry about _flying the damn plane on schedule! _:devil:.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Andy said:


> This might be the answer! Replace TSA with Fashion Police - it would probably be 10 times MORE effective! And make travel a pleasure again!


I wonder if turbans are considered trad??

Note the end of the article:



> Marman says he will be flying back to University of New Mexico for summer football camp.
> 
> The school issued a written statement saying, "We plan to support Deshon and we plan to help him move forward." Marman is attending school there on a full football scholarship.


.

I remember in high school sports being held to a minimum dress code when traveling to other schools. I recall wrestling was a button down shirt and tie; football was just a shirt with a collar. Compare this to a generation or two prior when my grandfather was a high school coach-- he didnt go to ANY sporting events without a suit on. I wonder if any of those standards still exist today?

At the very least, hopefully this guy's teammates will tease the hell out of him, and guilt him into pulling up his pants next time.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

JerseyJohn said:


> Personally, I think it was a dumb thing for US Airways to hold up a whole plane full of passengers for. With all the annoyances of flying nowadays, if I had a choice between one more delay and sitting near some guy wearing his pants just like I see on the boardwalk every day, I think they should just worry about _flying the damn plane on schedule! _:devil:.


Exactly. I'm not saying they're dumb, but the crew certainly _acted_ stupidly. :icon_smile_big:

Had this happened on a flight of mine, I probably would have told the crew the same thing.



mommatook1 said:


> At the very least, hopefully this guy's teammates will tease the hell out of him, and guilt him into pulling up his pants next time.


I doubt that, but you can certainly hope.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> Seriously, which of you would want to be the first to reoccupy a seat, besotted by Deschon's sweat/urine stained underwear?


I wouldn't want any part of that.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Their plane, their rules. If people don't like it the company will lose money.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well _of course_ it's their rules. Their rules just happen to be dumb, shallow, and bad for business. He's a paying customer. That would be good enough for me.


----------



## halldaniel21 (Jul 8, 2011)

If I were there, I would have said pardon me but I suggest that it would be helpful if you just fly the plane and realize the delay you are doing for the other passengers. If they booked him under trespassing it means that US Airways doesn’t have any rule against how to dress for their passengers. Now I wonder what racism is now, if it’s not this.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Well _of course_ it's their rules. Their rules just happen to be dumb, shallow, and bad for business. He's a paying customer. That would be good enough for me.


You should start an airline.

"Fly Droopy Drawers Air!!"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

He should've just changed into a pair of jeans,It would've been more appropriate.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> You should start an airline.
> 
> "Fly Droopy Drawers Air!!"


 You misunderstand me. I'm not defending "droopy drawers." In fact, a close friend of mine wears them and I wish he'd stop... but he hasn't asked my opinion. I'm defending the right for people to wear what they want. I may not like it, but it doesn't personally affect me. Even if I flew my own private aircraft service, I wouldn't care what my passengers wore as long as it _didn't endanger anyone_. They're paying. They can wear whatever the **** they want.

Would you like it if someone stopped you and told you to take off your coat and tie because you're "too overdressed"? Same thing.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> He should've just changed into a pair of jeans,It would've been more appropriate.


Of course that's what he should have done. But they really shouldn't have kicked him off the plane either. The airline industry is forgetting they are in the customer service business, just because they have the "right to refuse service" (and can actually back it up).

But then again most customers forget how to be decent members of society, because some idiot coined the phrase "the customer is always right." Sometimes the customer is an inconsiderate slob who doesn't deserve the service he is paying for. However, since he has *already PAID for it*, you are obligated to give it to him.

That's the trick with the travel industry. If you force your customers to pay for service in advance, you can't refuse them service, especially when you have a zero refund policy.

Having been a frequent traveller (both business & pleasure), the airline industry has turned the act of flying into an abomination of it's former self. They herd us like cattle, put us in postage size seats, and make the pre/post portions of the flight last longer than any flight in the US. I'm sure as hell going to make the attempt to be comfortable when I fly. Not to the extreme of ye olde knuclehead here, but why put myself through more pain than necessary.

At this point in my life I actively avoid flying because of the inconvenience of it all. I'd rather drive for 12 hours than fly for 3. I actually do drive down to Florida 2-3 times a year (with wife & kid) from DC, rather than fly, just because of the hassle & cost of it all. And that's only a 2 hour flight.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Jovan said:


> You misunderstand me. I'm not defending "droopy drawers." In fact, a close friend of mine wears them and I wish he'd stop... but he hasn't asked my opinion. I'm defending the right for people to wear what they want. I may not like it, but it doesn't personally affect me. Even if I flew my own private aircraft service, I wouldn't care what my passengers wore as long as it _didn't endanger anyone_. They're paying. They can wear whatever the **** they want.
> 
> Would you like it if someone stopped you and told you to take off your coat and tie because you're "too overdressed"? Same thing.


+1

I'm guessing it's only very rarely a young woman gets thrown off a passenger jet for wearing low rise jeans and having her pink thongs peaking.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> +1
> 
> I'm guessing it's only very rarely a young woman gets thrown off a passenger jet for wearing low rise jeans and having her pink thongs peaking.


I think there was an incident earlier in the year where two women were kicked off for being "too attractive."


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Apatheticviews said:


> Of course that's what he should have done. But they really shouldn't have kicked him off the plane either. The airline industry is forgetting they are in the customer service business, just because they have the "right to refuse service" (and can actually back it up).
> 
> But then again most customers forget how to be decent members of society, because some idiot coined the phrase "the customer is always right." Sometimes the customer is an inconsiderate slob who doesn't deserve the service he is paying for. However, since he has *already PAID for it*, you are obligated to give it to him.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree. I used to like flying when I was a kid. Now, I just try to look at the pretty scenery out the window and forget all the problems you've mentioned.

Ultimately though, it's going to be more cost and time effective for me to fly a round trip for $326 to Albuquerque this August when you consider the price of gas, tolls, and stopping at a hotel.



Bjorn said:


> +1
> 
> I'm guessing it's only very rarely a young woman gets thrown off a passenger jet for wearing low rise jeans and having her pink thongs peaking.


Oh, it's tasteless no doubt. But if she's already paid for the flight...



Apatheticviews said:


> I think there was an incident earlier in the year where two women were kicked off for being "too attractive."


 Did you put that in quotes because they weren't attractive?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Why are you going to Albuquerque in August? Jesus.


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

It's clear to me that a big part of the problem here is the part of the body that's being nearly exposed. I've seen young women walk around with their boobs nearly falling out of their tops for years and nobody says a word. However, guys showing their behinds seems to fit into a different category. Lots of people don't like it and complain. Just a few nights ago I was coming home late and as I walked past the grocery store I saw a guy with his pants down low exposing his crack. That, in my opinion, crosses the line into indecent exposure. The guy on the plane was definitely pushing his luck with respect to getting a citation for indecent exposure - but I do think that he should have received such a citation before (or shortly after) being ejected from the plane. The gate agent did tell him to pull his pants up, and when he didn't, he should have been detained right there and not allowed on the plane where he held up departure. Once detained and once the police showed up and pulled out their citation book and facing the prospect of missing his flight - maybe the guy would have just pulled his pants up and gotten on the plane without further incident. Yes I know he's a paying customer but the airline could just give him a coupon.

P.S. I agree: Albuquerque in August? I hope it's really really important.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Why are you going to Albuquerque in August? Jesus.


 Because that's the only time my s/o's parents won't be working all the time.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I had a friend (very good friend actually) who headed our Model United Nations club. The understanding we had with the school was, "If the uni is covering half of the actual cost, you'd better represent the school well while traveling and socializing." So if we got on an airplane or decided to go somewhere as a group while traveling, most of us wore proper business attire or at least conservative casual.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Would you like it if someone stopped you and told you to take off your coat and tie because you're "too overdressed"? Same thing.


Being singled out for being well dressed is the "same thing" as being singled out for being poorly dressed??

Besides, I'd have sense enough to comply without making a scene.

You are one curious fellow.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> I think there was an incident earlier in the year where two women were kicked off for being "too attractive."


How is one woman "too attractive"? I don't get it.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> How is one woman "too attractive"? I don't get it.


Here's the article.

https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/20638479/?GT1=10357


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I kinda think that people who feel the need to regulate other people's clothing aren't very happy with their lives. Live and let live. And if they are paying customers, unless they are disturbing other passengers (from a fairly objective perspective) they should get their trip. It's one thing to have an opinion, and perhaps they could start sending out clothing suggestions to passengers, but to actively regulate people's clothing like this is a tad to much of the Spanish inquisition for my taste. 

Perhaps they should toss off all the really old people who smell icky, or all the children (children in airplanes are most often a bigger problem than women in short skirts).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> Here's the article.
> 
> https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/20638479/?GT1=10357


That's BS. the clothes she's wearing doesn't seem inappropriate to me.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Apatheticviews said:


> Here's the article.
> 
> https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/20638479/?GT1=10357


You can't shame the shameless...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Actually, the picture shown is the after shot (after the skirt was pulled down to lower the hem positioning). Interesting to note that, as she sits down on Matt Lauer's couch, you catch a quick glimpse of her 'under things'...not an outfit I would have allowed either of my daughters to wear on a flight! Also, other passengers had complained regarding the nature of her attire...it was not something the flight attendant had pulled out of their own butt.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

A few points:

First, no one is entitled to wear whatever he wishes wherever he wishes. Airlines, like any private business establishment, may enforce standards. If one does not like their standards, one is free to patronize other establishments. I know a fellow who refuses to dine in a certain establishment because of its "jacket required" policy, which is a winning propostion for all I think. I prefer to patronize airlines that do not allow people to board in their underwear or the functional equivalent thereof. I happen to know a lot of people who agree with me, and are tired of having to put up with folks with no sense of decency or decorum. While there are appropriate limitations on the ability of government to enforce standards in these respects, private establishments are free to take into account not only the preferences of slobs and exhibitionists, but also the preferences of the civilized and tasteful. Based on this thread alone, I will now steer my patronage (which is considerable by the way) to Southwest and US Air.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Actually, the picture shown is the after shot (after the skirt was pulled down to lower the hem positioning). Interesting to note that, as she sits down on Matt Lauer's couch, you catch a quick glimpse of her 'under things'...not an outfit I would have allowed either of my daughters to wear on a flight!


Imagine the flash of coochie when she put her carry on in the overhead??

:crazy:


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> A few points:
> 
> First, no one is entitled to wear whatever he wishes wherever he wishes. Airlines, like any private business establishment, may enforce standards. If one does not like their standards, one is free to patronize other establishments. I know a fellow who refuses to dine in a certain establishment because of its "jacket required" policy, which is a winning propostion for all I think. I prefer to patronize airlines that do not allow people to board in their underwear or the functional equivalent thereof. I happen to know a lot of people who agree with me, and are tired of having to put up with folks with no sense of decency or decorum. While there are appropriate limitations on the ability of government to enforce standards in these respects, private establishments are free to take into account not only the preferences of slobs and exhibitionists, but also the preferences of the civilized and tasteful. Based on this thread alone, I will now steer my patronage (which is considerable by the way) to Southwest and US Air.


Actually for the most part we are entitled to wear whatever we wish wherever we wish. You wear a suit & tie. I wear a collared shirt & comfortable jeans. Others wear shorts & sandals. It's when we choose to NOT wear something that people get a tad more upset.

No shirt, no shoes, no service is the standard. Why? Hygiene. Other than that, it's a matter of appropriateness. Unfortunately, most people don't understand it, and that's why this forum (Ask Andy!) exists at all.

Do I think someone with their underwear exposed looks like a knucklehead? Sure. Do they meet decency standards in the US? Yes. Will you find someone on SW & USAir who looks just as bad, if not worse than this jacknut, bet you a nickel you will. Just not in the same way. Most likely in the form of a young (or not so young) woman wearing work out pants, which offer less distance between their butt and the seat than this young man's boxers and his.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> A few points:
> 
> First, no one is entitled to wear whatever he wishes wherever he wishes. Airlines, like any private business establishment, *may enforce standards.*


Usually if a private establishment or business has dress standards, they make it clear and inform their patrons of those standards. If US Airways has rules about passengers not wearing sagging pants and/or pyjamas, they should have made those rules clear before he bought the ticket. Then he could have found another airline which has no minimum dress code.



Mike Petrik said:


> If one does not like their standards, one is free to patronize other establishments. I know a fellow who refuses to dine in a certain establishment because of *its "jacket required" policy*, which is a winning propostion for all I think.


The restaurant no doubt would have informed anyone about its 'jacket required' policy to anyone not wearing a jacket, as soon as they walk in the door, before they're even seated and shown the menu. Then they're either free to go home and get a jacket or just find another restaurant. Sometimes the restaurant will lend them a jacket, as it's better to keep a paying customer.

EDIT:

While we're on the subject of apparent US Airways dress codes:

https://blog.nj.com/njv_editorial_page/2011/06/airline_has_to_explain_dress_c.html










_"*US Airways appears to hold a double-standard when it comes to passengers' in-flight dress.*
An older white man was allowed to board a flight from Fort Lauderdale to Phoenix on June 9 wearing women's lingerie, including skimpy underwear, a tank top, black stockings and high-heeled shoes. Some fellow passengers complained, to no avail.
The cross-dresser was allowed to take his seat and continue on his merry way. He even posed for a picture for one of the passengers. Unbeknownst to him, she was offended and wanted photo evidence of his "unbelievable" outfit."_


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

There's my nickel.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> You can't shame the shameless...


I'd allow her to wear that on my plane,no doubt about that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Imagine the flash of coochie when she put her carry on in the overhead??
> 
> :crazy:


I'd hit that but not the plane.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MikeDT said:


> Usually if a private establishment or business has dress standards, they make it clear and inform their patrons of those standards. If US Airways has rules about passengers not wearing sagging pants and/or pyjamas, they should have made those rules clear before he bought the ticket. Then he could have found another airline which has no minimum dress code.
> 
> The restaurant no doubt would have informed anyone about its 'jacket required' policy to anyone not wearing a jacket, as soon as they walk in the door, before they're even seated and shown the menu. Then they're either free to go home and get a jacket or just find another restaurant. Sometimes the restaurant will lend them a jacket, as it's better to keep a paying customer.
> 
> ...


That's embarassing.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Would you like it if someone stopped you and told you to take off your coat and tie because you're "too overdressed"? Same thing.


Now, for the last time;

You are sitting in the isle seat and four passengers place their carry on bags in the compartment over you just inches from your head.

1) Stinking Jock Ass Crack in Droopy Drawers

2) Nasty Tramp Coochie

3) Granny Tranny

4) Middle aged man in coat and tie.

Same thing!!

Jovan, if my only accomplishment ever on this board is to improve your analyitical thinking skills, it will be my greatest achievement!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

That could've been worse,If she had worn a bikini that would've gotten her kicked off the plane.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> A few points:
> 
> First, no one is entitled to wear whatever he wishes wherever he wishes. Airlines, like any private business establishment, may enforce standards. If one does not like their standards, one is free to patronize other establishments. I know a fellow who refuses to dine in a certain establishment because of its "jacket required" policy, which is a winning propostion for all I think. I prefer to patronize airlines that do not allow people to board in their underwear or the functional equivalent thereof. I happen to know a lot of people who agree with me, and are tired of having to put up with folks with no sense of decency or decorum. While there are appropriate limitations on the ability of government to enforce standards in these respects, private establishments are free to take into account not only the preferences of slobs and exhibitionists, but also the preferences of the civilized and tasteful. Based on this thread alone, I will now steer my patronage (which is considerable by the way) to Southwest and US Air.


 Assuming the airlines in question have an overt statement mentioning a "dress code" on their website and in their passenger agreement....then I agree with Mike. You book with them, you agree to their terms, and you dress appropriately....or get left at the gate.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

We have many members that recoil at the thought of putting on previously owned AEs or Aldens. I find the thought of sitting for four hours in a seat just vacated by someone's only partially covered sweaty rear end much more repellent.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Regarding the man in drag, Jill Tarlow says that US Air claimed "..basically he's wearing a Speedo..anyone can dress like that walking down the street, *we have no dress code*." They claimed Deshon Marman was kicked off because he "contacted" the person who asked him to pull up his pants. If US Air decides to file assault charges against Marman, they're going to have a rough row to hoe if they want to deny a charge of racism. I predict they'll keep their mouths shut unless Marman files a lawsuit and presses the issue. And he'll probably win, because it's pretty hard to justify allowing a white guy in a Speedo and denying a black guy in droopy pants.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm still curious if any of the passengers will step forward as witnesses to put an end to the "he said she said" BS.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

cdavant said:


> We have many members that recoil at the thought of putting on previously owned AEs or Aldens. I find the thought of sitting for four hours in a seat just vacated by someone's only partially covered sweaty rear end much more repellent.


that's disgusting!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I'm still curious if any of the passengers will step forward as witnesses to put an end to the "he said she said" BS.


LOL. I rather doubt that such will happen. For those passengers have moved on with their lives, as has the rest of the world. Unlike those few of us who continue to keep this tale ohygienicic depravity alive, through our continued postings herein!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> Regarding the man in drag, Jill Tarlow says that US Air claimed "..basically he's wearing a Speedo..anyone can dress like that walking down the street, *we have no dress code*."


That was idiotic.

He should have said "We erred in alowing Granny Tranny to board and promise to be more dilligent in the future, including ass crack droopy drawers and hoochie coochie dancers."


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That was idiotic.
> 
> He should have said "We erred in alowing Granny Tranny to board and promise to be more dilligent in the future, including ass crack droopy drawers and hoochie coochie dancers."


Agreed.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Can we ban children too then? They are a pita to fly with. Especially infants. You can't really dress them quiet either.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
...but, why? Infants and very young children generally fly, sitting in their parents laps. When they de-plane, you do not have to sit in the bodily detritus, shed during the duration of the previous passenger's travels!


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> Can we ban children too then? They are a pita to fly with. Especially infants. You can't really dress them quiet either.


Oh come now! They're just little kids; they don't know any better, and they'll grow up soon enough. Yes I know, having helped raise my sister's oldest boy - that kids can be difficult to deal with sometimes, but only sometimes. The joy you get get from helping them to learn something and watching try and succeed on their own more than make up for the occasional periods of trouble.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll withhold my comments on how I don't want children... oh wait.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bjorn said:


> Can we ban children too then? They are a pita to fly with. Especially infants. You can't really dress them quiet either.


How do you dress someone quietly?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Regillus said:


> Oh come now! They're just little kids; they don't know any better, and they'll grow up soon enough.


...and they still won't know any better!!


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> ...and they still won't know any better!!


That's not true for all of them and you know that. I have a nephew who "knows better." To begin with, he was raised that way and then after high school he did a stint in the U.S. Navy and they taught him to be shipshape. I've noticed a tendency among those kids who went to church every Sunday to become well-behaved adults.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> They claimed Deshon Marman was kicked off because he "contacted" the person who asked him to pull up his pants. If US Air decides to file assault charges against Marman...
> 
> ...it's pretty hard to justify allowing a white guy in a Speedo and denying a black guy in droopy pants.


1) US Air would have no standing in the matter, only the other passanger he allegedly "contacted" would.

2) Actually, they just did but it appears you were not paying attention.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> 1) US Air would have no standing in the matter, only the other passanger he allegedly "contacted" would.
> 
> 2) Actually, they just did but it appears you were not paying attention.


I'm not sure what you're saying. By "they" in (2), do you mean US Air? Why would they file a charge if they have no standing? Was the person he's alleged to have contacted a passenger or a crew member? Admittedly I'm not following this issue with rapt attention; but at the time I posted, the article I read said they (US Air) were still considering whether to file charges. Another article says he assaulted the arresting police officer. There seems to be conflicting info on this incident.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> There seems to be conflicting info on this incident.


There always is.

Lazy reporting doesn't help.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Indeed. Even I'm starting to wonder what really happened. Which is why I said witnesses would be very helpful.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I love this idea that an airplane is something worthy of dressing up for, when they're about as clean and pleasant to be in as a subway car.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't think anyone suggested that. Besides, even if you were traveling by subway, why would you wear pyjama pants and exposed drawers there?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Because you're in public.

Don't get me wrong. I'm a firm believer in "traveling" in comfort. However, I am also a firm believer of having the common decency to be clothed in public.

If you want to look like an idiot, go for it. However, don't be unhygienic when you being one. The question arrises then whether this form of dress is any more unhygienic than other "acceptable" forms of dress. Ladies can wear skirts (with thongs), which offers just as little clothing between the body and seat, so I can't really say the answer is yes. It just looks sillier by traditional standards.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> I don't think anyone suggested that. Besides, even if you were traveling by subway, why would you wear pyjama pants and exposed drawers there?


I see guys wearing saggy drawers on the buses and nobody says a word.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Apatheticviews said:


> Because you're in public.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm a firm believer in "traveling" in comfort. However, I am also a firm believer of having the common decency to be clothed in public.
> 
> If you want to look like an idiot, go for it. However, don't be unhygienic when you being one. The question arrises then whether this form of dress is any more unhygienic than other "acceptable" forms of dress. Ladies can wear skirts (with thongs), which offers just as little clothing between the body and seat, so I can't really say the answer is yes. It just looks sillier by traditional standards.


You're reacting as if I disagree with you. I don't.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm not suggesting wearing pajamas on the subway, only that airplanes, airports and everything related to air travel these days is gross, and I don't feel the needs to dress up to do travel by plane.

I wear something plain that I can change out of and wash when I reach my destination.

re: this new "sagging" pants trend I found this clip funny:
[embed video]www.youtube.com/watch=gallager_lowpants_1993_cable_ace_awards.htm[embed]


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Fair enough. I just wore a pair of khakis and polo shirt on my plane trip.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Jovan said:


> You're reacting as if I disagree with you. I don't.


Not your response, one above.

"_*I love this idea that an airplane is something worthy of dressing up for*_, when they're about as clean and pleasant to be in as a subway car."

I didn't mean to come off as harsh as I sounded, upon re-reading. I did mean it with a heavy dose of irony. I'm all for jeans and a t-shirt, or as you (Jovan) said, khakis & polo mentioned. Simple and comfortable.

I try not to go outside in anything my dad wouldn't smack me for growing up. I sure as hell wouldn't go to the airport that way.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, my bad.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Fair enough. I just wore a pair of khakis and polo shirt on my plane trip.


Was it comfortable?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Of course it was. Good khakis are as comfortable as good jeans.


----------

